# At what age do they go into heat?



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Luna is 6 months old now and weighs about 3- 3.5 lbs. At what age do they go into heat? How will I know when she is?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

any day now, up to about 8 months. if you are going to have her spayed, now would be the time to discuss this with your vet.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you might not even notice at first, then her lady bits will swell, she might be a bit off with ppl,i only noticed 1 bit of blood with bianca, 

xeina befor she got spayed was the bitch from hell, talk about mood swings,she used to hide on kaiser and ponce on him from behind, by the way they are akitas, we used to give her oilof evening primrose capsules this helped a bit. spaying was the answer for her


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I was going to hold off on spaying her because I was going to show her. With 4 kids, managing 3 apartment complexes and going to night school I am not having the time...I guess a spay is in order.

We just got a Yorkie/Chi mix, he is 3 months old. How long before he could get her pregnant? I would hate to take that chance and will have him neutered within the next month. They are not left unattended because he isn't potty trained yet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie was 7.5/8 months when she had her first cycle. Gia was 1 year old. Sometime they clean themselves so well it can go unnoticed. Watch her Vulva for swelling, it's unmistakable. They will also lick themselves quite a bit when they are in heat. Some bleed heavily, some bleed very very little.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Male's mature slower than females. Chance was 4 months old when Lexie came into heat for the first time, and while he did hump her and seem interested, he had no clue what to do or where to put it. :lol: He just humped her leg and head a lot. Once he is 6 months old I'd figure the risk is much higher. I wouldn't want to chance it either way.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

bambi still hasnt had her heat!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my 2 girls were both about 10 month old on there first heat


----------

